
Ask HN: What's the next big tech hype? - majewsky
So we currently have a front-page story about blockchain hype being over (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18795274), and Ars Technica wrote about the autonomous-driving hype falling apart.<p>With two hypes now entering the Trough of Disillusionment, I wonder what&#x27;s going to be the next buzzword.<p>Please don&#x27;t suggest AI&#x2F;ML. Only future hypes, or beginning hypes.
======
PaulHoule
XR. AR and VR already have the stench of death, people have no idea what MR
is, but business executives might think they need an XR strategy or they will
miss out.

5G. Carriers would be happy to sell you 100x more data, but you would have to
pay 100x as much.

~~~
fxfan
Otoh- military just placed 500m dollar order for hololens.

I think hololens will have a monopoly in ar and the rest will go away.

------
notomorrow
a-Deep generative/adversarial networks. b-Inverse reinforcement learning
c-Translational robotics d-Brain-inspired buzzword computing

Sorry for a and b but they are in the beginning phase.

------
slater
Back to basics - indieweb stuff (indieweb.org)

~~~
majewsky
Sorry, but no. There is no way this will attract VCs and bullshit espousing
evangelists.

~~~
slater
Blockchain RSS. Checkmate.

